# accidental sauce



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was trying to duplicate Japanese steak house white sauce last night. We were making chicken stir fry. I wasn't pleased with how it tatsed so I went rogue. Its not really like the white sauce but it was damn good. I thought I would share it. I was dipping pretzels in it all night. I bet it would also work really well for tuna salad or tuna melts if you add some lemon juice.

1 cup mayo

1/4 cup Dijon mustard

3-4 dashes soy sauce

A few drops of hot sauce

TSP sugar

TSP salt

TSP chipotle powder

TSP pepper

dash of garlic powder

Whisk


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that why you were slurring your words on the phone last nite LOL sounds good man


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the slurring was from the gut full of strong beer and the fact that I was freezing my tail off on the porch. My hands were frozen when we hung up.


Scarbelly said:


> Is that why you were slurring your words on the phone last nite LOL sounds good man


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well the sauce sounds good enough to try. You have given me a good review so I'm gonna give it a shot. I'm looking for more sauces to use for the catering buss.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mark I think you could find a lot of uses for it, I think it would work well as a salad dressing. I'm going to try it as a substitute for plain mayo on maybe a roast beef or turkey sandwich. Let me know what you think if you try it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


mballi3011 said:


> Well the sauce sounds good enough to try. You have given me a good review so I'm gonna give it a shot. I'm looking for more sauces to use for the catering buss.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 7, 2011)

That's kind of a bastardized remolade sauce.  Good stuff.  There are two varieties, white like the one you made and a red one with the same ingredients that has a little ketchup, or tomato sauce thrown in.  The classic has some capers and chopped up pickles in it, but that's optional.  That makes a kick-a$$ sauce to dip fried or boiled seafood in.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah thats about the closest thing I could compare it to. I just started fooling around and kept tasting until I really liked it.

 


Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> That's kind of a bastardized remolade sauce.  Good stuff.  There are two varieties, white like the one you made and a red one with the same ingredients that has a little ketchup, or tomato sauce thrown in.  The classic has some capers and chopped up pickles in it, but that's optional.  That makes a kick-a$$ sauce to dip fried or boiled seafood in.


----------



## eman (Jan 7, 2011)

Add a lil wasabi powder to that recipe and see what you think.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

Its great as is but I think adding a little more heat to it would be good. Wasabi powder would do the trick. When remoulade was mentioned it gave me another idea. I do these fried grouper bites and usually serve them with a store bought remoulade sauce but this would be even better.
 


eman said:


> Add a lil wasabi powder to that recipe and see what you think.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 7, 2011)

It may have miso in it. The teriyaki places use a miso sauce/dressing.  Seasoned rice vinegar might give it a little nudge, too.  just guessing, here. Does your steak place sell it by the bottle, or would they sell you some if you brought in a container, or just give you some on the side?  Easier to reverse engineer with a good sample to work from.  Cheers!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 7, 2011)

They may sell it I've never asked but they sure as hell won't tell me whats in it. I was figuring Sake or rice wine vinegar were probably in there but I didn't have either on hand. Even if I didn't get what I wanted I discovered a sauce I love in the process.

 


TheBarbeQueen said:


> It may have miso in it. The teriyaki places use a miso sauce/dressing.  Seasoned rice vinegar might give it a little nudge, too.  just guessing, here. Does your steak place sell it by the bottle, or would they sell you some if you brought in a container, or just give you some on the side?  Easier to reverse engineer with a good sample to work from.  Cheers!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

WAIT A MINUTE!! did you just say "store bought remoulade sauce"!!!???!!!   really. you know better.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 8, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!! did you just say "store bought remoulade sauce"!!!???!!!   really. you know better.


data:image/jpg;base64,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Look at me I'm Sandra Lee!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

LMAO!!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Today I'm going to make something revolting for under ten dollars and cap it off with a very silly cocktail!
 


TheBarbeQueen said:


> LMAO!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

oh, DAMN! you so win. LMAO even more!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Today I'm going to make something revolting for under ten dollars and cap it off with a very silly cocktail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first read this I thought you had said you were going to make a very slutty cocktail 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Works either way


----------

